# Mudflaps for 2018 Cruze LT RS model



## LSLCRUZE (Sep 23, 2018)

Greetings. I purchased factory mudflaps for my 2018 Cruze LT RS model and the front flaps do not fit the RS due to a plastic panel that runs along the rocker area that is not present on the base LT model. Has anyone found front mudflaps that would work without modifying the body panel?
Thanks all!!


----------



## IIVindictiveII (Sep 24, 2018)

LSLCRUZE said:


> Greetings. I purchased factory mudflaps for my 2018 Cruze LT RS model and the front flaps do not fit the RS due to a plastic panel that runs along the rocker area that is not present on the base LT model. Has anyone found front mudflaps that would work without modifying the body panel?
> Thanks all!!


I too would like to know the answer to this. Also, would you be willing to provide the link to the mudflaps you are referring to? I would love to get some on my 2018 LT RS hatchback as well before winter.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

There is no mudflpas available for our RS Cruze. Believe me, I searched long and hard and they don't exist. Some people have hacked the installation but it looks horrible. I would be the first to buy a set if there was a set available.


----------



## Justcruzin88 (Sep 21, 2018)

LSLCRUZE said:


> Greetings. I purchased factory mudflaps for my 2018 Cruze LT RS model and the front flaps do not fit the RS due to a plastic panel that runs along the rocker area that is not present on the base LT model. Has anyone found front mudflaps that would work without modifying the body panel?
> Thanks all!!


https://rekgen.com/collections/rally-edition/products/universal-rally-edition-mud-flaps

This is a link you can use these on the rs model if you get the universal set you will however need new mounting hardware or carefully remove your old ones to make this work you will need to also drill out the flaps to fit your desired fit 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> There is no mudflpas available for our RS Cruze. Believe me, I searched long and hard and they don't exist. Some people have hacked the installation but it looks horrible. I would be the first to buy a set if there was a set available.


They're listed on GMs website. 50 bucks
https://accessories.chevrolet.com/search/2018/Chevrolet/Cruze#/12001/Accessories?sortId=top


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Iamantman said:


> They're listed on GMs website. 50 bucks
> https://accessories.chevrolet.com/search/2018/Chevrolet/Cruze#/12001/Accessories?sortId=top


They do not fit the RS model.


----------



## LSLCRUZE (Sep 23, 2018)

I too have come to the same conclusion working with the dealership parts dept as well as their aftermarket suppliers. Oh well.


----------



## LSLCRUZE (Sep 23, 2018)

Thank you Justcruzin88. I would prefer a set that is molded rather than flat and as well without the aftermarket company logo on it. I worked with the dealership parts dept and also their aftermarket supplier with no luck. The raised rocker panel extra piece that is not on the non-RS version interferes with all available molded flap options.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Does anyone have pictures of how it doesn't fit other than saying it doesn't fit? Seems weird to me that they would list and sell a part specifically for this year make and model that doesn't fit.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Iamantman said:


> Does anyone have pictures of how it doesn't fit other than saying it doesn't fit? Seems weird to me that they would list and sell a part specifically for this year make and model that doesn't fit.


It doesn't fit trust me. My local Chevy dealer has some of these on hand and they tried on a car that was in their lot (an RS like mine) and it looked like crap in front and shady in rear. They do not fit period.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Man that sucks. That's so annoying. It isn't even something you could modify with a dremel or something? I wasn't trying to call you a liar or anything either but I'm in my 30s so my internet experience trends towards the posters are almost always wrong so I was skeptical haha.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Iamantman said:


> Man that sucks. That's so annoying. It isn't even something you could modify with a dremel or something? I wasn't trying to call you a liar or anything either but I'm in my 30s so my internet experience trends towards the posters are almost always wrong so I was skeptical haha.


Hey no problem at all man. I personally would not trust a Dremel on a part like this but maybe someone with an artistic hand could come up with something decent. I would much prefer having some plug and play mud flaps and not have to "try" and make them fit. I have had my car for 11 months now and if I remember correctly, my first post on this forum was about mud flaps for my car and to this day, G.M. have not come up with a solution so I am confident that they won't ever produce some for our cars considering that they are now degrading the 2019 with great features that already existed in previous models...it's as if they are trying to discontinue the Cruze's.


----------



## BlkEco (Feb 3, 2012)

I have the rok blokz on my 16 LT RS and they look and work great.
https://rokblokz.com/products/chevy-cruze-sedan-2017


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

For my taste, they look terrible.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

BlkEco said:


> I have the rok blokz on my 16 LT RS and they look and work great.
> https://rokblokz.com/products/chevy-cruze-sedan-2017


This is great might order a set before winter too. Have you experienced much scraping with these installed? For example over speed bumps, driveways etc?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Just got the Rokblokz for christmas and put them on over the weekend. They really look great imo and will help keep the salt off my car. We just had our first snow storm too. 

Rokbloks definitely does a good job here with the included hardware/spacers/etc. Plus there is no cutting or drilling required and you're not self tapping screws into your brand new body which just gives me chills thinking about. Def worth the 100 bucks in my opinion. I'd also recommend their right angle ratchet they suggest when checking out for anyone that's interested. If you've already got one, even better you can do the install without removing the wheels. 

I'd say it took me 30 min or so to do the full install. 

p.s. how in the world do you search on this site?? I feel like I'm going crazy because all I could find was the google search bar (why is that here btw)


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> Just got the Rokblokz for christmas and put them on over the weekend. They really look great imo and will help keep the salt off my car. We just had our first snow storm too.
> 
> Rokbloks definitely does a good job here with the included hardware/spacers/etc. Plus there is no cutting or drilling required and you're not self tapping screws into your brand new body which just gives me chills thinking about. Def worth the 100 bucks in my opinion. I'd also recommend their right angle ratchet they suggest when checking out for anyone that's interested. If you've already got one, even better you can do the install without removing the wheels.
> 
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Haha fair enough. Excuse the pics I just snapped a few when I went out to get a coffee. I can try for some better ones later 

View attachment 268829


----------



## CincyOH (Apr 25, 2019)

@Iamantman
Hey, sorry to bump an old post, but do you happen to have any more pictures of the mud flaps? I'm hoping to do something very similar to this very soon.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

CincyOH said:


> @Iamantman
> Hey, sorry to bump an old post, but do you happen to have any more pictures of the mud flaps? I'm hoping to do something very similar to this very soon.


Sure, no problem. Here's a couple shots in action from over the winter ?

Flaps in action https://imgur.com/a/UfMhU0a


----------



## CincyOH (Apr 25, 2019)

Nice! It looks like it worked really well. I just got an all black 2017 RS hatchback so I'm definitely looking to do something similar. From what I've read it sounds like the RS package won't support any factory mud flaps so custom cut is the way to go. Once I get it finished I'll throw on some pictures.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

CincyOH said:


> Nice! It looks like it worked really well. I just got an all black 2017 RS hatchback so I'm definitely looking to do something similar. From what I've read it sounds like the RS package won't support any factory mud flaps so custom cut is the way to go. Once I get it finished I'll throw on some pictures.


Thanks. That's cool, congrats. Yeah mine is an RS as well. The rokblokz I got are bolt on which is why I got them. They include metal mounting brackets made for the Cruze. A little pricey but it's nice peace of mind.


----------



## CincyOH (Apr 25, 2019)

@Iamantman

I manged to install these with only using the existing bolt holes and spacers. I'm pretty satisfied with these for now but I think the front might need secured just a bit more at the top in the wheel well. I also might turn them in a bit more in the front.

https://imgur.com/a/Bb39bcc


----------

